# can anyone help



## Danalner (Aug 27, 2011)

Hi I have the sky sports app on my iPhone 4 which I pay £8 a month to watch I wont to watch it on my tv so I ordered the cable for this but then found out it can't be done does anyone know of a way round this thanks dan


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

Hello and welcome to the forum

What cable did you buy? If it is one that will project what ever you are doing on phone to the V then it should work.


----------



## Danalner (Aug 27, 2011)

Hi thanks for the reply the lead I have only seems to work when I go my iPod and watch the films on there to be fair I've read loads saying it can't be done but I can't Believe there is no way round it cheers dan


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

Hi

I have done some looking around, this guide seems to the best:

iPhone video out give you full screen video using a TV out cable | Hack your iPhone, connect an iPhone video cable and display any app on your TY.

But if you dont want to Jailbreak your phone, there is not much than can be done.


----------

